# السداة الاعزاء - اذا كان لديكم همة ووقت - الرجاء الدخول صناعة المنظفات واحترافها



## أبو حمزه الشامي (23 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخواني اخواتي الاعزاء:
الكل هنا طبعا مشكور يشارك ويضع خبرته وطريقته في تطبيق
فورمولا معينة في مادة تنظيف ما 
اقترح ما يلي : 
لماذا لا نكتب خصائص كل مادة ومنشئها وكل صغيرة وكبيرة مع ذكر اسمها التجاري
حتى يتمكن الجميع من تكوين مادة قد تخطر في باله
من خلال تخيلها واجراء تجارب عمليه قد تساهم في انجاح ما تخيله 
يعني جل المنظف الأخضر مادة ممتازة وهي جديدة نسبيا
وسيطها كبير لا يستهان به
وأيضا هناك الكثير فلما لا نبدع في التطوير والتعديل 
بعيدا عن التقليد وهذا سيبقينا في مكاننا سنوات 
يعني الناس الغاليين بهالمنتدى الغالي لازم تحترف صناعة المنظفات
وأنا أول الراغبين 
وهاد الشي يلي مخلي الغرب يتقدم خطوة وحدة بس 
مثال بسيط كرة القدم عند الغرب بتزيد عند العرب بس انهم اضافوا نكهة العلم 
وبصراحة الكرة الغربية غير شكل 
فليتخيل معي الجميع مثلا أبناؤنا قد يفخرون بنا مستقبلا 
وقد نهيئ لهم بداية خطوط أبداعيه (وطبعا الغرب نحترمه ولكن حان الوقت لنظهر)
بالنسبة لي سأضع أسماء مواد خام والمطلوب من الشباب الطيبة الأسم التجاري 
وكل صغيرة وكبيرة وأيضا أسماء جديدة يعني نصف الاخوة هون خبرتهم تجارية فقط
بالاضافة ان اغلبية مواد الخام مكررة جدا والكثير منا يخطئ في تطبيق مادته
السبب المصدر او رقم ما بيختلف من بلد لآخر قد يكلف الكثير من المال والتعب 
وتفضلوا الأسماء التي بحوزتي
1-sodium lauryl sulphat
2- sodium hydroxide
3-dodeecyl benzene sulphonic acid
4-surfadone
5-lauryl dimethyl amine oxide
6-coco diethanol amide
7-sodium chloride
8-integra
9-citric acid
10-caustic soda
11-fragrance
12-empigen bb (lauryl dimethyl betaine)
13- empilan kb9 (lauryl alcohol eth25oxylate)
14-lauryl dimethyl amine oxide)
15-dye
16- sodium xylene sulphonat)
17-sodium metasilicate
18-empilan ka590
19-edta
20-sodium carbonate
21-sodium sulfate
22-sodium sterate
23-sodium metasilicate
24-sttp
25-linear alkyl benzene sulphonic acid
26-eltesol sx pellet

مشكورين على المرور الكريم 
*​


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (7 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا واضم صوتى الى صوتك


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

sodium lauryl sulphat
هو التكسابون وهو مادة قاشطة ومنظفة ومعززة للرغوة وترفع اللزوجة بمساعدة الملح 
اذا ضيفت على قطعة قماش بها حبر مثلا فهي تساعد على سحب اللون من القطعة وهذا يرى بالعين المجردة
واذا اضيفة على مادة عكرة فهي تسحب اللون العكر جزئيا كتركيب كيميائي


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

يارك الله فيك


----------

